# Autodesk Inventor Pro 11 Video Tutorials



## م/محمد لطفي (3 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



النهارده يا جماعه جايب لكم في منتدانا الغالي تعليم لاحد البرامج الرائعة في مجال الرسم والتصميم 
الميكانيكي انه AUTODESK INVENTOR PRO 11 


البرنامج غني ن التعريف وهناك ولات يمكن منها تحميل البرنامج من المنتدي من يريدها يمكن ان شاء الله توفيرها



التعليم عباره عن دروس فيديو رائعه 
AUTODESK INVENTOR PRO 11 VIDEO TUTORIALS 
ALL PART FILES ARE INCLUDED 

SOLID MODELING 

Introduction 
About Getting Started 
The What To Do Window 
Create a Project 
Overview of the User Interface 
Create a Sketch 
New Features 
Extruding a Profile 
Editing Profiles 
Sketches vs Profiles 
Constraining Profiles 
Creating Profiles From Solids 
Default Work Planes 
Revolve a Feature 
Trick for Constraining Sketches 
Constraining the Axis of Revolution 
Projecting Geometry 
Creating Work Planes 
Extruding to a Plane 
Sharing Sketches 
Construction Lines 
Centerlines 
Mirroring Features 
Circular Feature Array 
Rectangular Feature Array 
Application Options 
Creating Holes 
Placing Holes 
Creating Hole Patterns Part I 
Creating Hole Patterns Part II 
Threaded Holes 
Clearance Holes 
Fundamentals of the Shell Command 
Using the Shell Command 
3D Construction Stage I 
3D Construction Stage II 
3D Construction Stage III 
Ribs 
Draft 
Solving Update Failures 
2D Splines 
Constraining Splines 
Tweaking Splines 
Bowties 
Fit and Tension 
Sweep 
Sweep Path and Guide Rail 
Sweep Path and Guide Surface 
Working With 3D Sketches 
Editing 3D Sketches 
3D Splines 
Lofts 
Loft Conditions 
Loft Transition and Point Mapping 
Lofts with Rails 
Lofting Complex Shapes 
Centerline Lofts and Sweeps 
Loft Strategies 
Coils and Springs 
Parameters 
Linking Excel Spreadsheets 
Threads 
Importing Points 
Moving Faces 
The Emboss Command 
Replacing and Splitting Faces 
Conclusion 

ADVANCED ASSEMBLIES 

Introduction 
Using and Creating Templates 
Creating Derived Parts 
Editing Derived Parts 
Intro to the Assy Environment 
Degrees of Freedom 
Driving Constraints 
Adaptive Parts and Sketches 
Creating Adaptive Parts I 
Creating Adaptive Parts II 
Constraining Adaptive Assemblies 
Strategy for Adaptive Assemblies 
Editing Adaptive Assemblies 
Adaptive Subassemblies Part I 
Adaptive Subassemblies Part II 
Subassembly Constraints 
The ******* Center 
Mirrored Assemblies 
Flexible Assemblies 
Copied Assemblies 
Pattern Components 
Advanced Viewing 
Assembly Viewing 
Motion Constraints 
Animating Gears 
Transitional Constraints 
Collision Detection 
Contact Solver 
Checking for Interferences 
Creating Compressible Springs 
Driving Adaptive Springs 
Positional Representations 
Creating Presentations 
Editing Tweaks 
Creating iFeatures 
Inserting iFeatures 
Creating iFeatures from Parts 
Creating iPart Factories 
iPart Members 
Editing the iPart Author 
iMates and iParts 
Custom iParts 
Creating iPart Assemblies 
Creating iAssemblies 
Threaded iParts 
iMates and the ******* Center 
Identifying and Using iMate Glyphs 
Inferred iMates 
Scaling Parts 
Combining Parts 
Subtracting and Splitting Parts 
Deleting Faces 
Trick for Measuring Interferences 
Prep for Design Accelerator 
Bolted Connections 
Generating Bearings 
Generating Shafts 
Generating Gears 
Generating Keyways 
Parameter Driven Assemblies 
Conclusion 

SHEETMETAL 

Introduction 
The Sheet Metal Environment 
Styles and Templates 
K-Factors 
Creating Bend Tables 
Using Bend Tables 
The Flange Command 
Corner Seams 
Bend Reliefs and Remnants 
Bend Transitions and Flat Patterns 
Custom Sheet Metal Templates 
The Contour Flange Command 
Shells and Ripped Seams 
Using the Hem Command 
Multiple Plates in Assemblies 
Extended Surfaces 
Using the Punch Tool 
Custom Punches 
Custom Extruded Louver Punch 
Dangling Geometry in Punches 
Custom Extruded Dimple Punch 
Custom Revolved Dimple Punch 
Surfaces 
Tabs 
Double Bends and Bend Allowances 
Knockouts 
Flat Patterns on Drawings 
Export-Import Flat Patterns 
From Flat Pattern to Folded Model 
Custom Sweep Punches 
Rules for Complex Shapes 
Lofting Conical Shapes 
Sweeping Conical Shapes 
Complex Shapes 
More Complex Shapes 
Frame Generator 
Editing Frames 
Preparations and Welds Part I 
Preparations and Welds Part II 
Post Weld Operations 
Conclusion 


DRAFTING 

Introduction 
Introduction to Drawings 
Drawing Views 
Custom Borders 
Custom Title Blocks 
File iProperties 
Drawing Projects 
Bill of Materials 
Editing a Bill of Materials 
Parts Lists 
Editing a Parts List 
Balloons 
Break Out Views and Hatching 
Overlay Views 
Hole Tables 
Administration Projects 
Custom Parts List Style 
Custom Drafting Styles 
Custom Dimensioning Style Part I 
Custom Dimensioning Style Part II 
More Drafting Styles 
Custom Text Styles 
Dimensioning Drawings Part I 
Dimensioning Drawings Part II 
Sketched Symbols and View Sketches 
Templates and Styles Part I 
Templates and Styles Part II 
Beyond Expert Mode 
Customizing Toolbars 
Custom Shortcut Keys 
Applying Your Skills Part I 
Applying Your Skills Part II 
Applying Your Skills Part III 
Conclusion 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
ALL FILES ARE ISO FORMAT COMPRESSED WITH WINRAR 
INSTRUCTIONS: 
RIGHT CLICK WITH WINRAR AND SELECT EXTRACT HERE YOU WILL GET A FOLDER WITH THE ISO FILE IN IT. 
OR USE THE PROGRAM IN THE TORRENT EXTRACT NOW IT WILL DO THE SAME THING BY DRAG AND DROP 
MOUNT WITH DAEMON TOOLS ALSO IN THIS TORRENT(THANKS TO DEMONOID & UPLOADER) 
IF YOU HAVE THESE OTHER PROGS DONT DOWNLOAD IVE INCLUDED JUST IN CASE YOU NEED THEM. 
ALSO INCLUDED IS EXCEL 2003 BASICS YOU DO NOT NEED THIS FOR THE INVENTOR TUTORIALS DOWNLOAD IF YOU WANT. 
NO SERIALS NEEDED JUST MOUNT AND INSTALL 
THIS IS FOR INVENTOR PRO 11 IF YOU ARE USING INVENTOR PRO 2008 IT IS STILL GOOD 


التحميل من المرفقات

بعد تحميل الملف يرجي تغير امتداد الملف من ***.zip
الي ***.torrent

الملف تورنت والسيدر كتير 








واخيرا


----------



## anarab (5 سبتمبر 2007)

mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrr
mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrr
mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrr
mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrr
mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrr
mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrr
mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrmashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrv


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (5 سبتمبر 2007)

anarab قال:


> mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrr
> mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrr
> mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrr
> mashkooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrr
> ...




شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mmk321 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

100100 بصراحة


----------



## فاتح روما (8 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فادى ماهر (23 مارس 2008)

الف شكر يابشمهندس 
انا بدور على الكورس دة من زمان
انا محتاجة اوى
و الموقع مش شغال فلوسمحت ترفعة على اى موقع تانى
اواجيلك اخدة منك
لوسمحت


----------



## فادى ماهر (23 مارس 2008)

if anybody has this tutorial 
plz tell me because i need it for urgent
plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ابو عايش (15 أبريل 2008)

لو سمحت المرفقات مش شغاله....كان نفسي احكي شكرا بس رح اسنتى لما تزبط لانو من زمان وانا بدور ع هالبرنامج ...


----------



## ابو عايش (15 أبريل 2008)

يا اخوان اذا بتسمحو ممكن حد يساعدني.........الملفات المرفقو لما افك الضغط بعطيني خطأ......ليش


----------



## سلمان2000 (19 أبريل 2008)

انا مش عارف احوله ل . torrent


----------



## Syrian VIP (19 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم
ممكن رفعه مره اخرى .... لاني شغلت التورنت ولكن لا يوجد تنزيل !!

مفيش حد ... 


وشكرا


----------



## Syrian VIP (19 أبريل 2008)

وشكرا على الديفيديات .... 
اعتقد انهم لشركة Tedcf وشرحهم ممتاز .... وسعر المجموعه اعتقد 250$

شكرا لك اخي لطفي
في اي بي


----------



## Syrian VIP (23 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء من الأخ المهندس لطفي اعادة التحميل ان امكن لأن الملف التورنت الموجود قديم وما فيه أحد ... يعني التنزيل زيرو

وشكرا
في اي بي


----------



## Syrian VIP (26 أبريل 2008)

اخي المهندس محمد لطفي

الرجاء اعادة التحميل ان امكن

ان كنت موجود الرجاء حول

في اي بي


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي في اي بي
الملف كان موجود علي موقع 
demonoid
والموقع سقط لمدة 5 اشهر وللأسف لما رجع الملف كان حذف من عليه


----------



## Syrian VIP (28 أبريل 2008)

اخي احمد الجزار 
شكرا على ردك والظاهر اخونا محمد لطفي مشغول كتير هالأيام (بعرف حالي لما بنشغل)

طيب ما هو الحل وكيف الحصول عليهم اخي الكريم , اذا كنت منزلهم عندك تلك الأيام فالرجاء تحميلهم مره اخرى

وشكرا
في اي بي


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (28 أبريل 2008)

في الحقيقه اخي في اي بي ان الاخ محمد لطفي بيمتحن الايام دي وانا كمان الامتحانات دي الاسبوع القادم

فممكن نبقي نرفعها مره تانيه في الاجازه الصيفيه ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (29 أبريل 2008)

*تفضل اخي الروابط للتحميل من رفع الاخ محمد لطفي*

من هنا التحميل

http://mihd.net/ocmtaf

http://mihd.net/2vf50k

http://mihd.net/0mczuw

http://mihd.net/09l2ed

http://mihd.net/meh451

http://mihd.net/htb89f

​


----------



## سلمان2000 (10 مايو 2008)

السيد المهندس احمد الجزار برجاء اعاده رفع الملفات على rapidshare عشان ببدو ان فى مشكله فى mihd :87:


----------



## Syrian VIP (11 مايو 2008)

سلمت يداكم كلكم

هذه فقط solid modeling :77: فاين الباقي ؟ :81:

اتمنى ان يكو ن موجود ويتم الرفع بعد امتحتناتكم "وفق الله الجميع"

م. أحمد
في اي بي


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (12 مايو 2008)

والله ياأخي دي الي لحقنا نرفعها وزي ماقلتلك احنا مشغولين في امتحاناتنا
ممكن في الاجازه ان شاء الله نبقي نكمل رفعها


----------



## حسين البهنسى (29 أغسطس 2008)

م/محمد لطفي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 الله يبارك فيك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسين البهنسى (29 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك م محمد لطفي ولكن الشرح لم يعمل فهناك مشكله ارجوك تأكد منه لاني اريد هذا الشرح ضروري
وجزاك الله خيرا على الاهتمام


----------



## khalidpro (7 ديسمبر 2008)

merci chef


----------



## sasa717 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل والف شكر


----------



## med123 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## يوسف الديب (17 أكتوبر 2009)

1000000000000000000000000000 شكر


----------



## هشام المتوكل (12 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mukaro800 (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد محمد بهاء (28 مايو 2011)

thaannkkss


----------



## قلب الأحبة (4 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير أخ أحمد الطيب والجزار

ولكن الملف المرفق غير سليم : ) 

وأكيد ملفات الــ ifile 

المهم بالبحث عبر النت والمنتدى

وجدت موضوع آخر به يتحدث عن نفس الموضوع للأخ أحمد الطيب أيضا : ) 

ولكن توجد به روابط أخر من أحمد سيف النصر 

ده الرابط اللي فيه الموضوع التاني

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109045.html


وأيضا يوجد في الموضوع رابط كامل للــ megaupload 

يوجد به الشرح كاااااااااملاااااااااااا 

----------------------------

طلب من الإدارة : ) 

إذا كان ممكن يتم دمج الموضوعين بالكااااااااااااامل : ) 


جزى الله الجمييييييييع كل الخير

وجعله الله في ميزان حسنات الجمييييييع 


*و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
​


----------



## life_2010 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## life_2010 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

thaks


----------



## life_2010 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

shooooooooooooookran


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (25 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks alot for this effort


----------

